# Blenheimforge knives in UK .. ?



## Matus (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi,

I have recently came across a very interesting knives made in UK by a small company called Blenheim Forge since searching this site turned exactly zero results I though I would start a thread about them. According to their webpage they make blue #2 knives clad in either iron or iron/nickel damascus. The prices seem very reasonable, the designs interesting. 

And since I am such a curios person I have decided to have a small semi-custom (profile of the knife will be mine, the rest I lave to them) knife made. The communication so far is excellent, the knife is still in design phase and will be made in early 2016.

But I would also like to use this thread to ask whether you guys know anything about them or have some experience with their knives. Or just share your opinion on their work you can see on their site.


----------



## Devon_Steven (Nov 24, 2015)

Are those handles really long? Or really thin? Or both? 

The knives look great!


----------



## chefcomesback (Nov 24, 2015)

I have been following them Instagram, their knives look good, it looks like 2 guys are working the shop with coal forge


----------



## Matus (Nov 25, 2015)

I think those handles are really relatively thin, but they also make the 'neck' of the blade taller so that it matches the height of the handle (information directly from them), what may make the handle look thinner than it is.


----------



## Matus (Dec 8, 2015)

I have exchanged a few emails (in the process of having the custom knife made) with Jon (from Blenheimforge of course  ) I have also learned that they indeed make their handles somewhat thinner than what one would find on a japanese knives. I do not want to post too many details here as they are not registered vendor (yet  ) here and I do not want to over-stretch the patience of admins, but I will of course post more details once the knife will be ready.


----------



## Devon_Steven (Dec 9, 2015)

What are you commissioning?


----------



## Matus (Dec 9, 2015)

A 'travel' knife with length about 160mm, enough height at the heel for knuckle clearance, more belly than a bunka or santoku, but with still relatively pointy tip (possibly a K-tip). The idea is a knife that can handlereasonably well wider range of tasks and is not too long. I am curios what will come out of this. The rough design is mine, the details will be up to Jon and his co-workers. Of course large part of the fun is the process itself


----------



## Devon_Steven (Dec 9, 2015)

I look forward to seeing and hearing about the result.

Sounds like it might be good for salami too (thinking back to a thread of yours I read a while ago)


----------



## Lefty (Dec 9, 2015)

Really nice guys, and their work looks great. I don't think they've been at it all that long, but man, did they learn quickly.


----------



## Matus (Dec 9, 2015)

Yeah, salami will be part of the job 

Yes I know they are not making knives for too long, but they work definitely looks like worth a try. And really nice to talk/email to.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 11, 2015)

The blades look great. The handles not to sure. Do not care for skinny handles. I am biased like Stepan's more beefy Wa's feel comfortable for my mitts. Even some Japanese wa's are a little skinny for my taste. 

Look forward to seeing the blade when it is finished


----------



## Matus (Dec 11, 2015)

You guys can count on some photos once the knife will be finished (beginning next year is my rough estimate) and a review once the knife will have chance to prove itself


----------



## bonestter (Dec 16, 2015)

These guys are of interest to me as they are in London (I too am in UK) and they make nice looking knives

Have you had chance to try a knife for feel of handle etc?

Can you share any more detail of your semi-custom? 

I'm interested in a coreless damascus gyuto


----------



## bonestter (Jan 24, 2016)

Any update Matus?


----------



## Matus (Jan 25, 2016)

I was told last week that this week it should be my turn. It will keep you posted


----------



## Matus (Feb 3, 2016)

OK, there is one important update here, just check this Instagram post (that is all I have at the moment) and look closely at the *smaller* knife:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BBVVjvvKUTO/


----------



## mikedtran (Feb 3, 2016)

Would love to hear your thoughts. Might have to pick up a Nakiri =D


----------



## Matus (Feb 3, 2016)

It will be a little while before the knife will arrive (I guess), as also a leather sheath will be made for it (not directly from Blenheimforge guys, but they have someone close by) and that design is not yet agreed. You may count on my thoughts once it arrives and a full-blown review later on


----------



## mark76 (Feb 4, 2016)

Well, the looks are very good!


----------



## Devon_Steven (Feb 4, 2016)

Matus, that knife is stunningly beautiful. The handle goes so well with the blade.


----------



## bonestter (Feb 4, 2016)

Very nice

What length did you say it was?

That Makiri idea has found a hook. It's difficult finding tall ones, so this route may well be a good one

Woulsn't mind seeing some high res close up pics ^^


----------



## Matus (Feb 4, 2016)

The length should be 155 mm, height at the heel 45mm. I have never heard the term 'makiri' though 

High res close up pics will come sooner or later


----------



## bonestter (Feb 4, 2016)

He he - keep watching this space, it's an unusually profiled Nakiri 

I actually prefer the look of the (your) smaller knife, although both are very cool lookers. The patterning seems a little better balanced in my eye

Look forward to the gush report


----------



## Devon_Steven (Feb 4, 2016)

I have a complaint... until seeing that photo I was quite happy with my collection of knives..!


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 4, 2016)

Devon_Steven said:


> I have a complaint... until seeing that photo I was quite happy with my collection of knives..!



LOL +1


----------



## mark76 (Feb 8, 2016)

Matus, did you order the top one (smaller) or both? The instagram photo seems to suggest both are for you. And can you tell us which steels they are made of?


----------



## Matus (Feb 8, 2016)

No, only the smaller one. The core steel should be blue #2. There is more information on the webage of *Blenheimforge*.


----------



## mark76 (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## toufas (Feb 8, 2016)

How much was it?


----------



## Matus (Feb 8, 2016)

toufas said:


> How much was it?



I am actually not quite sure yet ... :scratchhead:


----------



## Matus (Feb 8, 2016)

Matus said:


> I am actually not quite sure yet ... :scratchhead:



I do not have a final quote yet, but I was told that simple clad knife would be around 160 pounds and damascus another 100, give or take.


----------



## mark76 (Feb 11, 2016)

Matus, I also made an enquiry at Blenheim forge. They're quite flexible with regards to sizes, grinds and profiles. And their prizes looks reasonable. So far everything looks good . 

I'll wait on your report on the grind (they're also flexible on this; do even do hollow grinds or full flat grinds) before taking any further action. I'm very curious on how your knife performs. 

The only thing that does concern me a bit is that they do not seems to be specialized into one type of knife. I hope they're not reasonable good at many things, but a master of none.


----------



## Matus (Feb 12, 2016)

Mark, I should have the knife within a week (I guess, the knife should be shipped soon). I have decided to take up the challenge and try to make some sort of robust pouch/sheath myself (remember, the knife is intended for travel).

About the grind - I only requested the knife shoudl be thin. I expect it will come with some sort of convex grind - I did not make a specific request as I rather leave that to their exerience. I am indeed very curios about how the knife will perform. 

I will use this thread to post preliminary impressions and later make a review (I have a review-queue again - Kochi Santoku, Yoshikane Hakata and now this one).


----------



## Matus (Feb 20, 2016)

Soooo, the knife arrived today. I have checked it out quickly and used it to prepare todays dinner. I like it and at the same time I can imagine some small improvements or chnages. I will post a few photos today or tomorrow together with my first impressions (I want to use it a little more before I do that). Please be patient


----------



## Devon_Steven (Feb 20, 2016)

Sounds like you're not entirely satisfied. Just send it on to me ;-)


----------



## mark76 (Feb 20, 2016)

Looking forward! (And please take your time... I am patient.)


----------



## Dan P. (Feb 20, 2016)

Funnily enough I was at Blenheim Forge yesterday.
A good bunch of guys, and they know what they are about.


----------



## bonestter (Feb 20, 2016)

We need to know grinds, balances, user whore expriences

really, we want to buy


----------



## chinacats (Feb 20, 2016)

bonestter said:


> We need to know grinds, balances, _*user whore expriences*_...



OK, so maybe we don't need to know all this:rofl2:


----------



## Matus (Feb 20, 2016)

chinacats said:


> OK, so maybe we don't need to know all this:rofl2:



Oh, and I had such a nice and detail write-up nearly ready. So I delete it then ...


----------



## Matus (Feb 21, 2016)

OK guys, you deserve a little appetiser  There are more photos on my flickr, but I plan to link some of the for the review later.






And to give you idea about the size (heel to tip just under 150mm): From to to bottom: 180 Kochi santoku, 165 Yoshikane Hakata SKD, 150 Blenheimforge, 130 Masakage Koishi ko-bunka


----------



## bonestter (Feb 21, 2016)

^ Very nice - what's the verdict?

T


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 21, 2016)

Matus, don't want to derail the thread, but would love to hear more about the Kochi Santoku. Maybe also compared to the Hakata (I have the Damascus Yoshikane and an Asi)... Did you review the Kochi somewhere? Or maybe you can send me a PM, if that's not too much work? Thx


----------



## Matus (Feb 21, 2016)

I will be doing review of the Kochi and I actually plan a comparative review together with Yoshikane Hakata and partially also Carter Funayuki. Let me see what I can do about that PM tonight


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 21, 2016)

Matus said:


> I will be doing review of the Kochi and I actually plan a comparative review together with Yoshikane Hakata and partially also Carter Funayuki. Let me see what I can do about that PM tonight



A Carter Funayuki is on my list as well (that list is way too long...)


----------



## mikedtran (Feb 21, 2016)

Matus said:


> I will be doing review of the Kochi and I actually plan a comparative review together with Yoshikane Hakata and partially also Carter Funayuki. Let me see what I can do about that PM tonight



Looking forward to this and have to say it is a beautiful knife!


----------



## krx927 (Feb 22, 2016)

Great looking knife!


----------



## Kingkor (Feb 25, 2016)

There knives look awesome waiting to see a review from you on yours. &#128512;


----------



## Matus (Mar 21, 2016)

Just wanted to say that I have invested quite some time to this little new knife and a review could be up in 2-3 weeks. I did not want to write it before I get more hands on time and discuss some details with the maker. I really appreciate how open, friendly and helpful these guys are.


----------



## Matus (Apr 1, 2016)

The review is *up*


----------



## Kingkor (Apr 4, 2016)

Amaizing review man thanks alot. Saving up the money to buy one in a couple of month maybe


----------



## krx927 (Apr 4, 2016)

Matus,

Indeed great review. I bet you are getting the next Blenheimforge for free


----------

